# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test E Tren Ace Log

## davesah1

Test and Tren 500mgs a week with some clen . Just got off TDK diet. Trying to put on lean gains now with the tren. Tren for 9 weeks and test for 15-16. Not coming off and test and tren same time...doesn't seem very maintainable. I have letro and a PCT laid out as well as HCG . Its right off the stickies on the site with an extra week of tapering not gonna lay it out.

Lean Bulking Diet
Morning 10AM
9 Servings Egg whites
1 XL egg
2 cups oats

Meal 2 12:30PM
10 ozs Chicken w/ mustard
1 sweet and 1 white potato

Meal 3 PWO Shake ~5:45
65 grams whey
50 grams dextrose
12 ounces skim milk

Meal 4 7:00 PM
10 ounces of chicken breast
2 baked potatoes with salt and pepper

Meal 5 10:00PM (Sometimes I miss this and increase meal 6)
8ozs of tuna or chicken
1 serving of rice or another potato

Meal 6 Before Bed Around 12:30 PM
10-12 ounces of flank steak
2TBSP olive oil.

*Broccoli and spinach eating sporadically with meals

Lifting Schedule=Instinctive Training
Every body part at least once a week 
Arms twice a week
Calves EOD
Abs ehhh whenver I feel like it.
Off day once every two weeks or so...there is usually a day I would consider an off day in my regimen such as traps calves and abs also when all else is sore.

Height = 5'7

Went from 201.5 (Start Date) to 192lbs (21 days deep) and got a nice ass tan.

First is current status, second is first week on cycle. I am 21 please no too young comments. thanks.

Update* Week 5 Complete
Current Weight is 196.

----------


## davesah1

nm second is current status.

----------


## davesah1

Strength on the rise during the cut. Squats up 50 pounds, deads up 60 pounds, curls up 10, triceps lifts up 10, bench up 20 pounds as well as shoulder presses.

----------


## davesah1

Sides: The tren is not bothering me one bit, sleeping fine, no roid rage /anxiety issues, etc.(but i'm prescribed Xanax so that helps with sleeping). I just feel very focused all day. Only Issue I had thus far was erectile and ejaculation issues which I believe was due to letro. Backed off letro dosesage and everything is going just fine. Strength still slowly on the rise, but when I had overdone it with the letro my old shoulder (rotator cuff) issue came back and havent been going very heavy. Stick to the 8-20 rep ranges, which I prefer. Up two more pounds but I have started a lean bulk now. 4th complete week is this Friday 5/16.

----------


## davesah1

Diet is 
350 grams tein a day (at least)
300-350 carbs a day (I'm an endomorph)*
75 fat 


Arms days have higher intake of everything due to them being my lagging body part and midnight obsession.

----------


## davesah1

better pics coming soon, once my friends are back around from college.

----------


## davesah1

Appetite has been getting real high for the past week, thought tren causes the opposite of this. Maybe its the fact that tren makes me train like sociopath. Lovin it, nothing like a pound of flank steak before bed.

----------


## tony_theturtle

are you taking taking AI ? Hcg ? looking solid brother. Keep up the hard work. wish i wouldve added a compound or two to my cycle

----------


## davesah1

> are you taking taking AI ? Hcg ? looking solid brother. Keep up the hard work. wish i wouldve added a compound or two to my cycle


Yes. Letro which was recommended for tren ....BUT I hate it. took the minimum recommended dose of .25mgs EOD and tanked my E levels. So I took a week off to let the E build up and now I take letro twice a week on the days I pin test at .25mgs and that seems to be the sweet spot for me. I'm going to throw in HCG for the last 6 weeks (500IU a week) and blast it in the waiting window before PCT (1000IU EOD). I miss aromasin . Never was sensitive to gyno just water retention.

Yeah tren seemed to be the steroid of choice to add this time (my second cycle). I sampled it last cycle for three weeks and got barely any sides so I added it full time to this one. Im debating on adding a third compound to my cycle next year or just up the test to say 1000mg or 1500mgs and keep the tren. Im always going to include tren from now on.

----------


## davesah1

I dont want to add HCG in quite yet since I'm young and recovery is speedy for me and it increases E levels and I dont wanna go through letro dose adjustment mini hell, like would I need another .125 mgs? I have no clue and having Low E sucks balls. Couldn't cum or stay hard, joints hurt, and was napping after every lift. Last cycle had no HCG during just a pre PCT blast and felt fine after five weeks of Serm implementation. That cycle was 16 weeks of test E 500mg a week, kept the size and 80% of the strength gains as well. Some say that's too long and I wasted it, BUT had I stopped 12 weeks in, I was a time in my life were PCT would have been hectic and I would have lost significant gains so I made a judgement call. Also my theory is the longer the cycle say 12-16 weeks vs 6 or 8 the better. Yes I understand you aren't gaining anymore however your teaching and allowing your body to hold onto the newly acquired mass. Stopping right after gains seems like (to me) it would cause more catabolism during PCT. The body just got done growing more tissue in a time frame where it never would have naturally and now your depleting its hormone levels whilst it just acquired significant amount of new mass? hmm food for thought. (for long estered steroids that is).

That is from personal experience of having dropped 0-1 lbs in 5 months after PCT

----------


## davesah1

up four pounds since last week (195 lbs). I feel like I may have gained a pound of fat tho. Despite only eating carbs with chicken or other lean tein sources..... and having fattier proteins towards nighttime with no carbs. Going to cut out simple carbs (no more BBQ sauce on the chicken, I guess mustard will have to do), and just use complex carbs in the morning and Pre/Post Workout and up the lean protein in take to about 400 grams a day. goddamn endo genetics.

----------


## davesah1

Also the test is definitely kicking in now, looking very full and have increased appetite.

----------


## davesah1

Arms day, hitting them CT Flethcer style today. (If you have no idea what that is, watch CT Fletcher armed warfare) My arms workouts consist of very high volume more so than the rest bc they like dont like to grow. In life volume correlates to size, from my biceps to a water jug. My first exerecises consist of heavier weight in the 6-8 rep range, but from the on out it is 10-20 reps. I find getting my arms to scream is getting them to grow. Wish I had pictures of the before I gave them their own day of the week and upped the volume, they were ass. The push pull method blew up my upper body and thats it. My frame was also very small so I took Rich Piana's advice (yeah the guy can be a goof at times) but doing side raises out the ass really gave me a much wider look over the years.

----------


## davesah1

Weird shit happened today that never happened before, arms began to fail to contract haha. Must have been due to glycogen depletion. I have done more intense workouts and have been fine. I was about 8 sets deep and had to down my PWO shake with 50 grams of dextrose within 5 mins I was better then I was when I came in the gym. I'm assuming this is bc I had to move car parts onto a flat bed for five hours today bc of my job at a bodyshop. I took an off day yesterday as well.... pretty big mind ****. Upping carbs to 250 300 grams a day due to manual labor demands of my job. Meal Plan has been posted to original post.

----------


## davesah1

*These are inert substances of course.

----------


## davesah1

sweating for no reason. nice

----------


## davesah1

Eating all complex carbs is definitely the move, appetite under control. Endurance through the roof. Did loads of sets for back today and left the gym feeling great. 
Pullups 4 sets -failure
90 degree Row - 4 sets 20/15/12/10 Super set w/
Behind the neck pulldown 20/15/12/12 *This was painful lol
Front Pull Down 4 sets 15/12/10/8
Cable Row 4 sets 20/15/12/8
T Row machine 2 sets elbows out 2 sets elbows in 20/15/15/12
Deadlifts 4 Sets 20/12/8/6

----------


## sonmychest

following, post more pics if possible. Thanks

----------


## davesah1

Never had this vascularity in my legs before...
Pics coming soon, need someone to take them.

----------


## davesah1

> Never had this vascularity in my legs before...
> Pics coming soon, need someone to take them.


Random arm flex , night.

----------


## davesah1

196 lbs.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Looking solid as fuark man!

If you are looking to add anything to this cycle, I'd add mast. The mast seems to go quite well with tren

----------


## davesah1

> Looking solid as fuark man!
> 
> If you are looking to add anything to this cycle, I'd add mast. The mast seems to go quite well with tren


I was thinking Winny for four weeks, heard you wont see masterons effect unless you got a low ass BF. and thanks boss!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I was thinking Winny for four weeks, heard you wont see masterons effect unless you got a low ass BF. and thanks boss!




Low Bf? Maaan, you're bf% is still a little lower than mine


I ran mast last year, I started at like 12-14% Bf & got down to like 10-11


It's noticiable, but it's true. The lower your Bf the more profound the effects will be.

----------


## davesah1

> Low Bf? Maaan, you're bf% is still a little lower than mine
> 
> 
> I ran mast last year, I started at like 12-14% Bf & got down to like 10-11
> 
> 
> 
> It's noticiable, but it's true. The lower your Bf the more profound the effects will be.


I doubt it I hold my fat around my waist. if you avi is your current status your probably leaner then me rn. My abs visible when flexed but not 100% and not visible when relaxed lol. So mast or winny you think? winny deff the cheaper alternative as well. Mast did always interest me since I'm not a hard gainer and shy away from bloating steroids . I feel I would look like a bowling bowl from deca .

----------


## davesah1

Relaxed then tensed. Lemme get an estimate. Don't mind the flat look just got out of the gym and needa get a meal in and my bad on the shitty ass mirror


P.S. The weird position is bc I'm a short f*ck and had to stand on my bathtub frame to get my entire upper body in the shot.... ha

----------


## davesah1

I got a semi distended gut from force feeding over the years as well, sigh.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Aight, you beat me - Not that is a good thing


You're choice really


But, my goal this year is to start mast being as lean as I was coming off mast last year. 


It's a really interesting substance, kinda different than any other steroid I tried. 



But, from what I understand winny is cool to in giving you a much drier look. Shit, run both lol


I'm thinking of tren & prop for a month, then add var & mast for the last month

----------


## davesah1

So, I've been googling around and people seem to like mast a lot more, especially bc of the increase in sex drive, and no joint issues.. Also, I have a semi bad shoulder so I dont know how I would do on Winny. How long would one run mast in my situation? its not liver toxic, but its a DHT derivative so acne could be an issue for me. hmmm Masteron is pretty pricey.
Winny for four weeks for >60$ or mast for like 105. Decisions decisions. leaning towards mast tho. If anyone viewing this log has any input lmk, please share.

----------


## davesah1

> Aight, you beat me - Not that is a good thing
> 
> 
> You're choice really
> 
> 
> But, my goal this year is to start mast being as lean as I was coming off mast last year. 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean I beat you lol?

----------


## davesah1

shrugging 8 plates for 8 clean controlled reps today + 2 shittier ones. Very nice. turning some heads  :Smilie:

----------


## davesah1

decided on masteron , will reboot the clen when I begin the mast in a week and a half to shed some more BF and really see some results. Stay tuned.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> What do you mean I beat you lol?



The more fat the better right?


lol



The only issue I seen with mast, maybe because I wasn't lean enough is that it took 100mg Qd for me to see any effects


I am hoping this is not the case this year, since my Bf% will be lower



Same here - I got a guy locally here who was offering me some winny that he's running. I stayed away - My joints are not what they were when I started pushing around real weight. Hearing your shoulders just pop & crack under load sucks.



Try to drop more Bf man - Since you have your diet posted up, it looks quite similar to mine. Pull most of the oats - just my suggestion. 



I wanna see some crazy definition this year

----------


## davesah1

> The more fat the better right?
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> The only issue I seen with mast, maybe because I wasn't lean enough is that it took 100mg Qd for me to see any effects
> 
> ...


The dilemma here is I want to lean bulk ha. I'm more of a size guy when I'm around 13-14% BF. I guess I could crunch the carbs and see less gains but fat loss as well. and why drop the oats and not potatoes jw?

----------


## < <Samson> >

I am in the same boat, I don't want to look lanky but I do want to be lean


As far as the oats, I do my oats for right now. But, I was talking to someone a month or so away from their competition and they said they dropped their oats. So asked why, they say oats cause bloat. Makes sense, it is a heavy grain



When I do a heavy cut, I get most carbs from green vegetables, apples, beans(just a little) and sweet potatoes which I hate so much

----------


## davesah1

> I am in the same boat, I don't want to look lanky but I do want to be lean
> 
> 
> As far as the oats, I do my oats for right now. But, I was talking to someone a month or so away from their competition and they said they dropped their oats. So asked why, they say oats cause bloat. Makes sense, it is a heavy grain
> 
> 
> 
> When I do a heavy cut, I get most carbs from green vegetables, apples, beans(just a little) and sweet potatoes which I hate so much


Makes sense, wondering if instead of cooking the oats, if you just drank them in a shaker cup with some milk if it still causes bloat? I just drink, I usually dont cook them, bc it makes it that much harder to get the down in my big ass breakfast. I cant really use simple carbs bc of my poor insulin sensitivity. I use the TKD diet style of pre and post workout carbs about 75-100 grams and eat fats and tein for all other meals, worked very well esp on cycle lol. Yeah I'm not a fan of sweet potatoes either, its like putting syrup on french fries. ugh

----------


## davesah1

despite seeing the scale going up, every morning I am looking leaner and harder. By end of the day the usual bloat sets in from 6 meals kicks in, but you just crap all that shit out before and during the morning. nice

----------


## davesah1

legs day.... oww 
No squats today bc of lower back soreness from work and previous deadlifts.
Calves are growing, gaining vascularity, and looking plain shredded. 
My legs are 28 inches I could give a shit about them TBH (not including calves). Wearing pants is annoying enough as it is, but I still do them.

----------


## davesah1

Random thing I noticed today, but has been recurring the whole time on tren . I come home from the gym physically exhausted, make my meal and lay in my bed and try to nap, but think angry or sex related thoughts and wind up getting up after 15 minutes of laying down and feel better for some reason.  :Hmmmm:  Sleeping at night is not an issue bc by then I am mentally tired as well as physically.

----------


## davesah1

Going to the beach for MD weekend. Will take some nice pics there.

----------


## davesah1

Early Morning dryer look.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Solid

----------


## davesah1

Nothing new

----------


## davesah1

I need to get more pics up, my bad guys. I mean half the point of logs is to SEE the results. Working on it. After three days off, feeling fresh and ready to roll. Monster chest workout today. Just added masteron as well. 100mgs EOD. I think I'm about 12-13% BF so let's see what it does. Throwing clen back in at low dose 60mcgs ED to lose a little bit more lard. Scale said 199.5 pounds today and I look less bloated in the face so I'm assuming its not water. Good old juicey juice  :Wink:

----------


## davesah1

Nothing new to report besides the masteron is being a bi*ch with the acne but deff noticing increased vascularity in 3 days and improved muscle density. I keep forgetting to take pictures but im nothing special so no worries.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Mast is cool shit for sure, just sucks the results pretty much vanish when you come off. 


It's like final contest prep aid. 


I'll b on it short enough. Same shit, but I'm thinking 50mg Qd just cause I don't like the volume of eod shots.

----------


## RANE2001

I am about to run a similar cycle but adding Proviron . Heard many good things about the tren /test cycle with this compound. BTW you're looking great keep it up bro.

----------


## davesah1

> Mast is cool shit for sure, just sucks the results pretty much vanish when you come off. 
> 
> 
> It's like final contest prep aid. 
> 
> 
> I'll b on it short enough. Same shit, but I'm thinking 50mg Qd just cause I don't like the volume of eod shots.


I dont mind the volume its the headache of keeping track of EOD while I'm pinning tren ED and test Thursday and Friday lol, so I switched to 50mgs ED.

----------


## davesah1

> I am about to run a similar cycle but adding Proviron. Heard many good things about the tren/test cycle with this compound. BTW you're looking great keep it up bro.


The proviron would definitely have a nice synergistic hardening effect with the tren and be a nice combo and thanks brah.

----------


## davesah1

Took the weekend off, going to go a bit heavier with less volume now so I wanted a nice CNS recovery from my usual high volume and moderate weight type lifts.

----------


## davesah1

Middle of Week 7 one week on masteron . Currently 200 pounds. Seeing a little bit of the hardening effects already. Dont mind the clutter, my storage room has a much nicer mirror then mine.

----------


## davesah1

trying to hit 205 at current body composition at least. Shouldn't be too hard now that the test is finally working its magic. I'll get pic of back soon. I keep forgetting bc I got a busy schedule between work, eating, lifting, cooking, and.... shitting.

----------


## davesah1

finally able to rep 315. Got it up for 6 today. My chest was always a dominant muscle but was never strong. Its gettin there.

----------


## davesah1

Slight Diet Change

Morning 10AM
6 Servings Egg whites
3 XL egg yolks raw
1 and 1/2 cups oats

Meal 2 12:30PM
10 ozs Chicken w/ mustard
Brown Rice

Meal 3 3:30PM
Can of tuna 
3 raw eggs 
baked beans

Meal 4 PWO Shake ~5:45
65 grams whey
50 grams dextrose
12 ounces skim milk

Meal 5 7:00 PM
8 ounces of chicken breast
2 baked potatoes with salt and pepper
2 eggs

or

Same as meal 3

or chicken and bown rice

Meal 6 10:00PM (Sometimes I miss this and increase meal 6)
8ozs of tuna or chicken
1 serving of rice or another potato or fruits

Meal 7 Before Bed Around 12:00 AM
10-12 ounces of flank steak or salmon
1TBSP olive oil.

*Broccoli and spinach eating sporadically with meals

----------


## davesah1

Training Split
Arms
Chest
Back
Delts +traps
Legs
Rest
Repeat (legs on and off replaced by a second rest day when off)

----------


## davesah1

arms day today, fck yeah.

Hammer Curls 2 warmups 1 working 
Overhead Dumbbell Ext. 2 warmups 1 working
Preacher Curl 2 warmups one working
Skullcrushers w/ Smith machine " "
Lying Dumbell Curl (60 degree angle) " "
Pressdowns 1 giant set and 1 drop set
Barbell Curl Puff puff pass style*

*8 Reps pass to partner grab again fail, pass, grab and fail, pass, grab and fail, cry, pass.

----------


## davesah1

lifts up an average of 10 pounds per exercise. 
Cutting down the volume and using a gym buddy for forced reps and eccentrics on the working sets is magical.

----------


## Matt007

U look the same pretty much from the start to the pics below, would have droped some bf before doing a mass phase would of seen more progress that way, get your diet in order as well seems to be off quite abit if your main purpose was to put some mass on, dont see much of a big dif from what u ran

----------


## davesah1

> U look the same pretty much from the start to the pics below, would have droped some bf before doing a mass phase would of seen more progress that way, get your diet in order as well seems to be off quite abit if your main purpose was to put some mass on, dont see much of a big dif from what u ran


I cannot figure out what is wrong with it. I dont like fruit and I have been eating more eggs and less whites lately. Carbs seem to be in the right spot since I've gained a little fat and not much. I'm think I'm stuck in a rut here at 203. Dont wanna push and pack on fat.

----------


## davesah1

basically going to keep up the grind and post ending pictures in 2 weeks, nothing special to post about in the foreseeable future. Tren seems to have significant diminishing returns after week 6. Will keep that in mind for next time. I also have poor genetics as well so this was no easy task. I will try and see what is wrong with my diet. Protein is there and carbs are around 350 and tapered off towards evening. Fats about 100. I don't really give two shits about micros besides sodium and potassium. If they are that important the average person would be all sorts of fvcked up since last I checked anybody whom is not into lifting/fitness even counts their MACROS. I'm almost positive I was overdoing the training. Damaging the muscle excessively causing more time for repair and less for growth in between lifts, probably bc tren makes one feel like Thor. You live and learn.

----------


## davesah1

getting past 205 (and maintaining an non fat boy look AKA below 15%) at 5'7 seems to be a task. Christ, dexter jackson was my height and was 220! (granted he was shredded). 30-40 pounds of lean muscle doesn't seem crazy difficult to attain if I became a walking pharmacy for 8 years using 5 times the dose of of a normal cycle and 5 times the drugs with extremely high HGH use and some slin implementation.

http://www.bodybuilders.com/dexter.htm

----------


## davesah1

The Strength Continues...After new training implementation.
Arms 2 weeks ago vs now (Dorian Yates Blood and Guts training gets the cred and Marcus for posting the vid jogging my memory and inspiring this)

45lbs x 8 vs 55x 8 DB Hammers
45lbs x8 vs 55x10 DB Preachers
30lbs x 8 vs 40x9 Incline DB curls
Random exercise Dropset or RP

110lbs x 8 vs 120x10 Overhead DB extension 
80lbs x 8 vs 90x12 Skullcrusher
90lbs x 8 vs 95x112 Pressdown
Random exercise Dropset or RP.

All exercises are preceded by a pyramided warmup weight of 2 sets and the final weight is done until failure and the followed by my gym partner assisting me on the concentric motion and then squeezing out any negatives I have left. So a total of 4 working sets per body part.

----------


## davesah1

Might as well post more that I've logged
Same time frame as the above
Shoulders
Military Press 225x5 vs 225x10 (rest pause sometimes)
Side raises 40x8 40x13 (rest pause sometimes if the above wasn't done this way.)
Rear Delts *cannot really post I change up these several times. 
Shrugs 405x7 vs 405x10
Front raises Drop set from 40lbs to 10lbs. hasn't changed much

----------


## davesah1

Back

Pullups 8 reps vs weighted with 25 pounds for 6
Row 225x6 225x10
Seated cable row 200x10 vs 240x8 (rest pause style)
T-bar row machine 90x10 115 x 10 Wide grip
Same thing for close grip but 2 more reps.
Pulldowns 120x8 vs 140x 8
Lat pullover (didn't track sorry) drop set.

----------


## davesah1

all this over 2 and 1/2 weeks*****

----------


## davesah1

rest day........aghhhh hate them. Necessary evil though.

----------


## davesah1

beautiful sunday for some sun.

----------


## qscgugcsq

These eyes scared me... 0.0

----------


## davesah1

> These eyes scared me... 0.0


pretty creepy not goinng to lie haha, shoulda wore some shades.

----------


## davesah1

Due to annoying persistent shoulder discomfort and promising logs and readings, I will be adding TB500 (thymosin beta 4) into my log at 4mg a week for 4 weeks and doing shoulder rehabilitation circuits starting friday. If it works I will add more for a maintenance phase. I really hope it does.

It is from ID not AR

----------


## davesah1

weight at 204, but I gained some tummy chubby. 
Just did back and got 15 pullups vs the usual 10-12. 

Weighted Pullup w/25 lbs x 7 
Bent Over Row 235x8 (Rest Pause)
Cable Row (Close grip) 260x8 (drop set)
Pulldowns 140x8 (nothing new here, shoulder pain preventing me from pushing it here and I suck at these)
T Bar Machine 115x8 (Wide Grip)
Wide Grip Row Machine (forgot the weight)

----------


## davesah1

Shoulder Day
No pain except for DB presses, which sucked.
DB Press 95's x 9 
Side Raise 45 x 9 R.P.
Front Raise 45 x 9 R.P.
Rear Rope Pull 50 x 10 D.S.
Shrug Machine 10 Plates x 8 R.P.

R.P. = rest pause
D.S. = drop set

----------


## davesah1

After knocking down a wall and scraping paint off a ceiling for 5 hours today at work, it was time for legs......
Shoulder was very kind to me today, this is why I have clue wtf if wrong with it, considering I just did delts yesterday.
Did some squats today for the first time in 4 months after a lower back injury doing stiff leg deads followed by another injury doing leg press. 
Numbers were nothing impressive on squats lols.
Squat
Leg Press
Quad extension
Hammy curls
Calve Raises seated and standing (very intense and heavy)

Never really go high intensity on legs nowadays being that my legs (not calves) are large enough to where dress pants don't look right and I need to buy shorts with a bigger waist then I have to fit into them comfortably. I have a very errr um condensesd lower body making my thighs big easily.
More of a maintenance and strength routine.

----------


## davesah1

So the thymosin beta 4 came today, BUT they never said they shipped it or contacted me and *did not charge my card.* 
I'm assuming this is because I made a new account to get 10% for a first time order and used an address that was already existing in their system.
They might have caught it and tried to cancel it but someone retard shipped it.
So today at lunch, before I got the package I replaced the order. F*CK!
So basically I got 8mgs free, but also paid for another 8mgs. I'm pissed as a motherfcker.
If they charge me again. I'm going to be very angry. They somehow managed to ship the order within 5 hours after placing it so I cannot cancel. I love life. However after checking my bank account 10 times there is no charge for my other order. Fingers crossed.

----------


## davesah1

Whatever, first shot today along with HCG . Will see how it helps over the next 4 weeks and now probably 8.... this shit better work now lol.

----------


## davesah1

first day of TB500 and pain is still present no surprise there.
However, I must admit that it does feel like someone put some WD40 in my shoulder. Feels smoother and less sticky. Nice.
We will see if there is a real difference on chest day tomorrow.

----------


## davesah1

there was a noticeable pain decrease on my chest day. In particular flat bench. Lets say the pump actually over powered the pain in my shoulder.
This is 2 days later. Cant wait to see how my joint will turn out in another 26 days. Excited to say the least.

----------


## davesah1

Well more thymosin came so now I have 32 mgs
Will do 6mgs/4mgs/4mgs/4mgs/4mgs/2mgs/2mgs/2mgs/2mgs/1mg/1mg split.

Did a 7 different shoulder rehab exercises today and there was really no pain at all. The cracking went from loud and sharp to dull and relatively pain free. Shoulder a bit sore from the exercises, but this stuff is very nice so far. Please note, my shoulder had not reached the point where it debilitating and I could not lift rather only a very annoying inconvenience that hurt during certain lifts more than others. Very damn pleased tho!

----------


## davesah1

last 12 days on tren 
Going to do carb cycling with a little TKD twist to shed a few pounds and then post pics the day or so of my last pin. Almost time to part ways with my favorite beast.

----------


## davesah1

so I think I found one of the thing wrongs with my diet.
The GI index of carbs I thought to be complex.....
White potato has a very high GI meaning it gets absorbed into the blood stream very fast. Will be replacing that with something slower digesting sources like certain fruits or more goddamn brown rice.

----------


## davesah1

cant believe I still had this picture of my first grade fat ass. 


Stats ~4'6 and 127lbs?
grrrr

----------


## kelkel

Look good Dave. Just read it for the first time. Nice work.

----------


## davesah1

> Look good Dave. Just read it for the first time. Nice work.


Much appreciated kel.

----------


## qscgugcsq

> cant believe I still had this picture of my first grade fat ass.
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151696"/>
> 
> Stats ~4'6 and 127lbs?
> grrrr


Fat ass... A.bit older and taller I was 180 pounds...

XD

----------


## davesah1

This shirt made my day. Gift from a friend.



Right Arm = the shittiest muscle group on my body. :/

----------


## davesah1

Best picture I could take of my BACK given iPhoto, a rotating chair, a laptop, and shitty lighting. 
Somethings better than nothing. 
Coming off tren Friday. 
Will post one series of nice pics taken by a buddy then, but until then here's this since I haven't uploaded a pic of my back yet and 75% of the reason I view logs is for pics like most people. lol

----------


## davesah1

It's not what you think. Just got a little comfortable.

----------


## davesah1

also not noticing too much of a difference from the TB500 yet. Been a little over week tho. No pain throughout the day tho, just during certain lifts.

----------


## davesah1

Been sick with strep throat. Diet fell off and felt like shit for the last three days. Disappointed. Back in the game tho.

----------


## Deequarius

> Been sick with strep throat. Diet fell off and felt like shit for the last three days. Disappointed. Back in the game tho.


 I think I could be coming down with strep as well.. Sucks :/

----------


## davesah1

> I think I could be coming down with strep as well.. Sucks :/


chicken and steak aren't very easy on the throat lol. Protein shakes and oats were clutch.

----------


## davesah1

friend got bloods and the test was underdosed. 500mgs and week and it came back 1200ish. So i guess the tren was underdosed too. But I still blew the **** up. Changing dudes.

----------


## davesah1

i mean if that under dosed gear then goddamn I cant imagine pharma grade.

----------


## davesah1

been away all week seeing my grandmother in her last days. didnt get to get any pics and diet went to shit as I was away. Was a nice 7 days off I guess and goodbye's were said.

----------


## davesah1

So as far as being off tren for almost two weeks. No real strength reduction (yet at least). Did notice I got softer and lost some vascularity and put on some fat, BUT this could also be attributed to the fact I took 5 days off and ate like an average american. yikes I know. But I was away. I ate a lot so the calories were there, but god bless the macros and quality of the food. We'll see if I get some shit back after getting back on board. Didn't notice any depression or weird symptoms, just slight ED and lowered sex drive. Its back now, but the ED is still there from just watching porn at least. Just doesn't get rock solid yet, but it didn't on the tren either. Doesn't really bother me. What bothers me is no more tren.

----------


## davesah1

as far as my shoulder is concerned, it got a little worse after not lifting for 5 days, inside the gym that is. I'm sure its just gotta get used to moving weight again after 5 days of doing no physical activity whatsoever.

----------


## davesah1

Weight before leave of absence was 203. Weight today was 209.......
It's amazing how much low quality unrestricted mass I can slop onto myself with my genetics. Managed to gain 6 pounds in 5 days lol. oh well, back to the old grind. well on the bright side at least my bench is down 10 pounds. lmao

----------


## davesah1

two or three weeks off tren , I forget. But health update.
Thyroid - fine
Lipids - fine
Cholesterol - fine
hemacrite - fine
BP - 106/63
Pulse - 57 BPM

Still on test 500.

Doc said I had the "vitals of a racehorse" LOL

----------


## jsam

No real sides running or coming off of tren that's great.

----------


## davesah1

> No real sides running or coming off of tren that's great.


you just lose that hard look and this guy is on steroids look. Nothing else major. Ran it for 12 weeks. But damn I miss it.

----------


## davesah1

Couple updates here.

These last weeks on test 500 I changed the vendor and I feel GREAT. Deequarius got it from the same guy (musclerx) as I did and his bloods showed the test to be severely under-dosed. I never got bloods, but that would explain all the dick issues I had with the tren . As for the tren, I have no clue how under-dosed it was. Maybe this cycle was actually a test 200 and tren 200 log. Who knows. Could explain why I had such minimal sides. For the deep web explorers use advanced growth labs. 

Weight is now 202 - 
Dropped the cals after the tren, mostly from carbs and lost a lot of sub q water, not going into specifics but I'm not carb cycling either. 

Shoulder - pain is dull but still present.

Good night everybody who actually reads this.

*I am also splitting the test pins to four days a week instead of two bc I like stabbing myself.

----------


## jsam

> .
> 
> *I am also splitting the test pins to four days a week instead of two bc I like stabbing myself.


 LOL

Sorry to hear the gear was underdosed that blows.

----------


## sixfootseven

Am doing my own research on tren at the moment. Are you using caber or pram to combat prolatcin levels?

----------


## davesah1

Nah, I was under the belief that if estrogen is under control and you aren't sensitive to prolactin the sides will not show. No Brest issues at all. Dick issues could be because maybe the tren was dosed higher then the test, low e, from using letro on under-dosed test, or just tren. Lot of variables. Dick worked but was a stubborn boy at times or would go soft. Never saw those sick strength gains I hoped for but got that hard veiney look. But it's back like black now.

----------


## davesah1

Shows how important proper training is along with diet. I'm Still damn pleased with the results. Maybe next time operation capture my
local pharmacist to get scripts will be commenced.

----------


## Archx91

Looking good dude !

----------


## davesah1

> Looking good dude !


Thanks man!

----------


## davesah1

So with some help from this article on BB.com Bodybuilding.com - Bulking For Endomorphs - Gaining Muscle While Limiting Fat Gains.
I have modified my diet and am still seeing strength increases lost 10 pounds of water weight and got my vascularity back. It's still a work in progress being fined tuned based on the mirror.

Breakfast
5 Eggs 
Cup of Whites
60 Carbs from oats with some milk.

Meal 2
8-10 oz Chicken and broccoli with one TBSP of olive oil
Apple or Banana 30 carbs or less

Meal 3 Pre workout
Tuna 60 g Brotein
Beans 60 carbs

PWO Shake
2 scoops whey
20 grams dextrose

PWO Meal (4)
Beans and Tuna same as Pre
or
6 ounces of chicken and brown rice 50-60 carbs.

Meal 5

8-10 oz chicken and spinach with TBSP olive oil

Meal 6

Steak <3 10 ounces of flank with any greens left over from the day.

Cut down on carbs and bumped up fat pretty much and added in more fibrous greens. Working well for the past 5 days. Down to 200 pounds....for better or for worse.

Criticize the shit out of it, feedback welcome.

Will all this tuna kill me eventually?

After plugging in everything to myfitnesspal, macro breakdown is roughly,
250 Carbs (150 on off days)
375-400 grams of protein
100-125 grams of fat

----------


## davesah1

strength is back to the level it was on the tren and then some. Good gear vs bad gear haha.

----------


## davesah1

webcams have shitty quality. its mmmkay
Had to lean back bc of the lighting, or else my chest would appear black, but now the traps look disproportionate. Sacrifices had to be made.

----------


## davesah1

The first week I started this cycle which is about to come to a close.


Relaxed.

----------


## davesah1



----------


## Hendirx91

Damn bro you're way bigger. Good job, I think your diet is very good as well. I can't wait to try tren  :Big Grin:

----------


## davesah1

What's up forum. So it's been a while since I updated this log. Heres my fatter ass weighing in at 206. It's pretty damn difficult for me to stay lean at above 200.
Gonna be logging another tren run in a few months but this time I'm coming in heavier. 
Here's some recents. (Yeah ill drop some BF before I begin  :Smilie: 

 Just a forearm squeeze here^

Legs are mehh... need to get leaner. (Jeans/Pants are already a b*tch to wear so no more size down there).



~Chillin on Enth 350mgs btw.

----------


## davesah1

prob just gained the additional 10 pounds from fat with my genetics, but a cut will tell.

----------


## davesah1

error

----------


## rando1648

Look like you had some great results, can't wait to run a tren and test after i finish my PCT (currently on test and primo). Sucks your gear was under dosed. Now im starting to wonder about my gear.

----------


## davesah1

> Look like you had some great results, can't wait to run a tren and test after i finish my PCT (currently on test and primo). Sucks your gear was under dosed. Now im starting to wonder about my gear.


Yeah, I changed the source way back and kept all my strength gains from test and tren and got a little more on slightly lower dose test. I don't know if the tren was underdosed (test definitely was) because it had my muscles and hard as a plank of wood, but I never got those insane strength gains or harsh sides just elevated aggression. If it was, god bless a legit dose of 500mgs.

----------


## davesah1

Little less than four weeks until I run tren enanthate and log it again gentleman.

This years coming into cycle build looks more promising.
Look pretty similar to my post bob marley banana post when I was on "tren" and 196 
1 weeks of carb cycling and down 7 pounds (water weight definitely) to nearly 200 flat.
3 more weeks to go.
Relaxed position besides abs
*and legs


I know I need calf implants don't poke fun.

----------


## davesah1

Starting Test E "900"mg and Tren E 400 maybe 500mg a week for 12-14 weeks on Sunday
Probably going shoot three days a week for better absorption.

Not sure if I wanna log this one as it seems like a bore for the first 4 weeks until I either go insane, sweat my balls shiny, or find out this tren is also weak/bunk. Probably just update if anything interesting happens. 

I'll drop the test to 600 if bloat, and an overall shit feeling comes about but I hope they don't as controlling e2 is not an issue with letro as my main AI that I've grown used to for a year.

*It says test 300mg. I personally take this as marketing bullshit and assume its 250mg and the vendor wants to make it look like a better deal (i.e. same price at 250mg) 
So 900mgs off the label, IMO 750mg. Maybe 200mg, shit ill find out with time and bloods. 

New guy, old one went AWOL. 
1,300 transactions with a 4.9/5. I have faith gear is worth something.

Let's see what happens.

----------


## kelkel

> Little less than four weeks until I run tren enanthate and log it again gentleman.
> 
> This years coming into cycle build looks more promising.
> Look pretty similar to my post bob marley banana post when I was on "tren" and 196 
> 1 weeks of carb cycling and down 7 pounds (water weight definitely) to nearly 200 flat.
> 3 more weeks to go.
> Relaxed position besides abs
> *and legs
> Attachment 156321Attachment 156322
> ...



Look good Dave. Not so sure about he Rockette Leg Kick thing though.....

----------


## wright81

Hi I'm wanting to do a cycle of trend I'm new to this what should I stack it with that may be safe for lean mass and what company is legit I'm tired of being ripped off please comment back thank your gains look great

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Repost in steroid q$a. 


Also This forum is not a source board but u should check in steroid forum discussion of brands sub forum.

----------


## davesah1

Been pretty lazy with updating and pics and busy. 
Seems the tren is legit, however luckily I get little to no sides but slight mood changes. Easier to get irritated pretty much.
Been more of a recomp type cycle so far. Weight is still 203-205, but significantly leaner and do look larger and more vascular. 
When I get the chance i'll snap a full body one.
Strength gains nothing serious at all. But I was never a much of a strength gainer even if I shit bulk.

----------


## davesah1

if theres a way to upload vids i'd rather do that. 

I'll just upload one from the computer instead of taking annoying pics which require the use of an arm.

----------


## davesah1

Here's some midnight and mid-cycle flexion with a solid 0 pump.



If anyone knows ways to minimize end day stomach bloat from eating clean, I'm open some advice. So far all I hear is cut out dairy which just would be 3 cups of a milk a day. Veggies perhaps? 

About 5-7 pounds heavier (with this look) than last year and leaner overall, at least from what I can see/recall. 
Overall not very pleased yet. Gotta kill it these last 6-7 weeks.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Jesus! ! !


Fvcking swelling

----------


## davesah1

> Jesus! ! !
> 
> 
> Fvcking swelling


Thanks Sampson, appreciate the props. 

Read through Marcus's post on training intensity and getting your into your own mind as if someone is about to murder my mother and rape my sister if I don't get another rep and I can't feel mehh my f*cking legs....

Didn't realize that how comfortable I had gotten into my routine. Time to start eating the weights after I lift them.

----------


## kelkel

What's your goal Dave?

----------


## davesah1

> What's your goal Dave?


This type of build and reach 210 lbs being a whopping 5'8". 200 has been a very sticky number for me. Getting past 205 always gets me puffy and chubby.....but scales are overrated. Even just hover around this weight but around 12% BF. No clue what mine is currently. 

This is gonna be my last cycle for at least a year, maybe two or three. Hopefully I can maintain on test with proper discipline.

I can get big, just aesthetically big. Easy gainer of fat and muscle. If my carbs are 300 or above I lose vascularity and hardness in a little less than a week, but gain "weight"

----------


## itsmybody

> Here's some midnight and mid-cycle flexion with a solid 0 pump. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157787"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157788"/> If anyone knows ways to minimize end day stomach bloat from eating clean, I'm open some advice. So far all I hear is cut out dairy which just would be 3 cups of a milk a day. Veggies perhaps? About 5-7 pounds heavier (with this look) than last year and leaner overall, at least from what I can see/recall. Overall not very pleased yet. Gotta kill it these last 6-7 weeks.


Any news on the end of day belly bloat? That drives me bat crazy too. I have cut out all dairy and no gassy veggies...still bloated as heck at the end of the day. If you find anything please help me out and share what works. It's uncomfortable as hell!

----------


## davesah1

oh and 20 inch arms.

yesterday's macros

89 grams of fat 
261 grams of carbs
356 grams of protein

My typical carb sources are, brown rice, oats, skim milk in PWO shake, and fruits/veggies (spinach).
Rarely do I eat bread because whole grain bread sucks IMO.

----------


## davesah1

> Any news on the end of day belly bloat? That drives me bat crazy too. I have cut out all dairy and no gassy veggies...still bloated as heck at the end of the day. If you find anything please help me out and share what works. It's uncomfortable as hell!


It's such a pain, especially at this weight to exceed my caloric needs and eat cleanly I feel and look like I ate a 45 pound plate at the end of the day. Not be vulgar, maybe foods/vegetables that make you poop more often (fiber?). lol
Get it in and get it out I guess.

I never feel bloated if I have the runs.  :AaGreen22:

----------


## davesah1

or maybe I can play macronutrient chess and see just how much fats I can get away with since they are very calorie dense. If I consumed my daily calories from only olive oil I would never have bloat, just be internally decaying.

It seems somewhat inevitable on a clean bulk. 
Cutting weight I never really felt bloated.

----------


## davesah1

Oh shit, maybe the gluten free gooks are on to something. Anyone gluten free and never get bloated now is your time to serve purpose.

----------


## itsmybody

Def not too vulgar, it's a real pain in the a$$!
A clean bulk seriously is a big contributing factor but hopefully it's worth it. All that food and 1-2 gallons of water has to go somewhere. At the end of the day I swear my stomach is equivalent with the boob job and I look like I'm 6 months prego...only you can see abs still. It's uncomfortable and looks absurd! 
Have removed the gassy veggies, removed all diet sodas and artificial sweeteners (it helps a little but not much), thought it may be the protein powder so removed it for a week and subbed with chicken breast, zero dairy, tried gluten free for a week and STILL PILSBURY DOUGH BOY! Sure too much fat keeps it at bay (accidentally doubled fish oil one day...pipes were clean for a week) but that's not a fun route for me or anyone around me. If I ever find a solution I will be certain to share with you and in my log for everyone else.

----------


## davesah1

Chest yesterday, off day today.

Got 315 on incline for 7 reps and opposed to my usual 5 then spotted for another 3 beyond failure.

Decline Bench 315 for 6 reps then another 4 to reach 10 rest pause.

Then incline cable flyes 40x8 rest with a rest pause, then drop setted it.

Tried to perform flat dumbbell press with 55 pounds and muscles where so shot I could not get it up more than four times lol.

----------


## davesah1

So, as much as I hate Kali Muscle. I was perusing youtube yesterday and the dude was ranting about sodium intake and water weight and how to look lean and blah blah.

Been adding 0 salt to everything I eat and drinking a gallon and a half to two gallons of water a day and damn I must say, shit works. The stomach "bloat" seems to fade. The lower abodomen looks much flatter and I don't puff up by the end of the day.
The mornings I look lean and damn tight. 
Been only 3 days and I noticed a difference. The first day I got headaches as my body was probably adjusting to the sodium decrease and water increase reestablishing intracellular equilibrium. I'm gonna stick with it for as long as I can.

----------


## itsmybody

> So, as much as I hate Kali Muscle. I was perusing youtube yesterday and the dude was ranting about sodium intake and water weight and how to look lean and blah blah. Been adding 0 salt to everything I eat and drinking a gallon and a half to two gallons of water a day and damn I must say, shit works. The stomach "bloat" seems to fade. The lower abodomen looks much flatter and I don't puff up by the end of the day. The mornings I look lean and damn tight. Been only 3 days and I noticed a difference. The first day I got headaches as my body was probably adjusting to the sodium decrease and water increase reestablishing intracellular equilibrium. I'm gonna stick with it for as long as I can.


Hear ya. Until chugging 2gal/day had all sorts of uncomfortable bloating and swelling. Literally feels like your a balloon about to burst. First it was tough but now easy peasy...keep it up, your skin will even look better.

----------


## davesah1

> Hear ya. Until chugging 2gal/day had all sorts of uncomfortable bloating and swelling. Literally feels like your a balloon about to burst. First it was tough but now easy peasy...keep it up, your skin will even look better.


Yeah it was, I dropped the water now, just wanted a quick cleanse. However I do find that lowering sodium helped me a lot with tightening my bloat around my waist or just lost some water around there. I no longer baloon as much towards the end of the day. However I am not sure if that would work as well for females since you ladies tend to store water weight in different regions (thighs, buttocks) as opposed to around the waist.
Chicken has taste now and really loving the taste of cow flesh with pepper. Awakening the inner pure carnivore.

I did notice slight cramping the first few days which was annoying. Really just in my lower biceps and upper inner forearm. 

I remember reading and hearing from a wrestling coach that if you pull on the skin and let it go and the area ripples like a drop hitting water its water retention. That no longer happens on my lower abdomen like it did last week so I guess it held some truth. My diary intake has not changed just essentially eliminated added salts to my food. My face (under chin) is still puffy... but my estriadol came back at 19 ng/ml so I do not believe it to be estrogen related, especially on letro with those numbers. 

I think I'm sub 15% probably 14-13% now at around 203 pounds. Makes being 5'8 have its perks I guess since being that weight at anything 6+ foot is less impressive IMO.

----------


## davesah1

It appears the only areas that really don't want tighten up are around my waist and under tit. I have a "butterfly shaped ass, but not striated at all. Also, I not longer need 1.5 inch pins to ensure I get up in there.
However, I want to continue gaining at this build. I'm more into size than being real ripped. Also, I'm an endomorph type, so I could be 220 and look like cheese ball pretty quick and cutting down sub 12% requires extreme discipline (carb torture) and costs me gains and volume and is not very sustainable.

When I looked somewhat close to this last year, I still not as defined in my eyes. I was about 192 pounds give or take. So I'm doing some things right or better I guess, but not everything because I'm no pro. I don't claim to be guys, rather just a guinea pig and sharing my experiences.

----------


## davesah1

I love how I dropped sodium from the guy, natty Kali, who has a video making a 5,000 calorie burrito out of fritos, beef sticks, ramen, and cheese while claiming if you eat this every day you'll be "jacked in a month." 

I could barely even stomach his arrogance let alone the thing looked like vomit. It probably tastes awesome though.

Oh, but at least he didn't use the ramen seasoning pack because that's just pure salt. Can he read the other nutrition labels, or what?

----------


## kelkel

> It appears the only areas that really don't want tighten up are around my waist and under tit. I have a "butterfly shaped ass, but not striated at all. Also, I not longer need 1.5 inch pins to ensure I get up in there.
> However, I want to continue gaining at this build. I'm more into size than being real ripped. Also, I'm an endomorph type, so I could be 220 and look like cheese ball pretty quick and cutting down sub 12% requires extreme discipline (carb torture) and costs me gains and volume and is not very sustainable.
> 
> When I looked somewhat close to this last year, I still not as defined in my eyes. I was about 192 pounds give or take. So I'm doing some things right or better I guess, but not everything because I'm no pro. I don't claim to be guys, rather just a guinea pig and sharing my experiences.



Look great Dave!

----------


## davesah1

> Look great Dave!


Thanks Kel, its been a hell of a journey, but you gotta enjoy it.
I wonder if I step on a amateur stage and I did a cut if I would ever place somewhere, too late now though not enough tren , I mean time.  :Wink/Grin: 

I just like to compete with myself each year honestly.

----------


## kelkel

It's always about competing with yourself. But I think you'd also enjoy having a competition as a goal and achieving your best physique possible. If you have the competition bug in the back of your mind it will slowly eat at you if you don't pursue it.

----------


## davesah1

Weight has been a steady 206 and have managed to keep the bloat off as maintain this look. Im happy.
Maybe 210 by the next three weeks if I'm lucky. 
Seems Tren E really does start to shine in the latter weeks. Week 8 and out.

Enjoy your Sunday lades and gentlemen.

----------


## itsmybody

Dave just getting caught up on your log. Looks like your doing great! Very good work and lots of good info here, thank you for sharing. Keep it up and yeah...nutrition is def the hardest part. Those final touches seem to always come down to diet diet diet. Ugh!

----------


## NACH3

Shit - I missed all this!

Your caring some serious size/tissue for that weight! 

Great arms(size and peaks are sick) & obviously a great overall build! Well done... 

I agree you can definitely compete!!

----------


## davesah1

Thanks a lot guys. 

Took these right before heading out this morning for shits and giggles.

----------


## davesah1

This is the closest I've gotten to be able to get a shot of my back about 14? days ago. It's hard to see, but the its there.... ill try the laptop to snap one eventually. Maybe ill even shave my legs for one picture, maybe.

----------


## davesah1

Just noticed this, but I got my last vial of Zues's piss from another vendor and my breathing is much heavier and strength is going up even more. Maybe its just catching up to me or its better stuff. I'm also getting mild night sweats starting a little over a week ago. Two weeks ago I started the different tren E.

Hmmm

----------


## davesah1

With a three second timer, this is about as good as it gets, lest it become Photo Booth cardio.

----------


## NACH3

> With a three second timer, this is about as good as it gets, lest it become Photo Booth cardio.


Looking awesome - I can see it now... Hit the button and ran in and flexed hoping for the best lol - came out good - back looks great... Thick and popping

----------


## ambernightly

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158138"/> It appears the only areas that really don't want tighten up are around my waist and under tit. I have a "butterfly shaped ass, but not striated at all. Also, I not longer need 1.5 inch pins to ensure I get up in there. However, I want to continue gaining at this build. I'm more into size than being real ripped. Also, I'm an endomorph type, so I could be 220 and look like cheese ball pretty quick and cutting down sub 12% requires extreme discipline (carb torture) and costs me gains and volume and is not very sustainable. When I looked somewhat close to this last year, I still not as defined in my eyes. I was about 192 pounds give or take. So I'm doing some things right or better I guess, but not everything because I'm no pro. I don't claim to be guys, rather just a guinea pig and sharing my experiences.


You look great.

----------


## william981125

> It appears the only areas that really don't want tighten up are around my waist and under tit. I have a "butterfly shaped ass, but not striated at all. Also, I not longer need 1.5 inch pins to ensure I get up in there.
> However, I want to continue gaining at this build. I'm more into size than being real ripped. Also, I'm an endomorph type, so I could be 220 and look like cheese ball pretty quick and cutting down sub 12% requires extreme discipline (carb torture) and costs me gains and volume and is not very sustainable.
> 
> When I looked somewhat close to this last year, I still not as defined in my eyes. I was about 192 pounds give or take. So I'm doing some things right or better I guess, but not everything because I'm no pro. I don't claim to be guys, rather just a guinea pig and sharing my experiences.


U train at ur home gym like everyday?

----------


## davesah1

> U train at ur home gym like everyday?


5 day split with one or two rest days.

Home gym mainly use for body parts that don't require much cable, machine work. (except back, I got a pulley and lots of handles)
Nothing like being able to arms, delts, and back with no shirt. I have a gym membership as well, just depends if I feel like making the trip. Most sessions are with my partner in an actual gym.

----------


## william981125

> 5 day split with one or two rest days.
> 
> Home gym mainly use for body parts that don't require much cable, machine work. (except back, I got a pulley and lots of handles)
> Nothing like being able to arms, delts, and back with no shirt. I have a gym membership as well, just depends if I feel like making the trip. Most sessions are with my partner in an actual gym.


Annnnnd 100lbs dudes in my gym be like taking selfies topless while flexing their abs as hard as they can.

----------


## william981125

> 5 day split with one or two rest days.
> 
> Home gym mainly use for body parts that don't require much cable, machine work. (except back, I got a pulley and lots of handles)
> Nothing like being able to arms, delts, and back with no shirt. I have a gym membership as well, just depends if I feel like making the trip. Most sessions are with my partner in an actual gym.


Annnnnd 100lbs dudes in my gym be like taking selfies topless while flexing their abs as hard as they can. BTW, you look GREAT for a 22 year old.  :Roll:

----------


## Sir Lifts A Lot

lol, I know i'm way late to this party... But this was an awesome log to follow.


Solid gains. Love the honesty in this log


Thanks dude.

----------


## bigjohnny1

Man a little late here. But You got some nice gains! thanks for log, pictures and all man!

----------


## davesah1

Damn it's been a while. Had a shit job/co-op in some area where the nearest gym was 30 minutes away and essentially was out the gym from May to early August.

Hit 230 pounds eating like a regular American and surprisingly (lol) my cholesterol took a shit. 

Got one last semester to finish up and a nice opportunity to hit another stack. Did a quick recomp from Sept until now with using 50mgs Winny for 25 days and clen for two weeks. 

Solely doing this to be bigger than this fake natty at my gym that just pisses me off and has a following of kids wearing bodybuilding.com t-shirts as he tries to push campus protien...

Sitting at 218 pounds currently with somewhat visible abs eating about 50-100 carbs a day until I get these compounds by the end of the month to hit it as with as much quality size as possible.

----------


## davesah1

Lets start Today. Would have liked to have remained "puffed down" but I just started eating around whopping 150 carbs a day. 

Clocked in at 218. This is about 16 pounds heavier than my previous blast. I gotta have (hopefully) an extra three pounds of muscle out of that 16 pounds of weight. One can only hope. 

P.S. I started the Tren E last week so its kicking in now as I start the NPP. Opted out of deca in case I can't handle the two 19-nor steroids , but tren or deca alone do not cause issues. Orals make me feel like ass, upping my test makes me feel foggy, EQ has a bad rap from most users on these boards, so I dont know what else there is to add to tren. Im not exceeding 600mgs of tren.

Not lean enough for masteron to be worth and its winter..... visible obliques are not my concern.

----------


## davesah1

dont know why the second picture is sideways, it was a vertical photo. But um ok. since the NPP 125mg/ml I will just make 600mgs a week. (Factor in UGL underdosing and we might have a solid 500 mg week). 

This tren is deff good to go. Kicked my wall trying to fuck up a bat in my dream and threw a punch and rolled off my bed in another dream where my brother through a beer bottle at my face.

Im sweating from walking in 55 degree weather, my boners get painful at times, and I feel like Thor when walk in the gym.

BP = 135/65 sometimes 130/60 before bed.

Highest was 140/70 around 11 am after caffeine pill in the am and some nicotine.

No headaches, mild sweating at night if I dont put on the A/C or fan depending on the weather, and no homicide.

----------


## davesah1

White Tops (Gold Standard is the new vendor I am trying out). Based off his tren I started last week, I have zero complaints. Happy as can be and even if it half the dose of what it claims for the price this guy provides I would not change suppliers.
No PIP, nice piss yellow no rust oxidation indicative coloring. No particles floating around and 2% BA.

Tor has new boss daddy. Getting bitcoin is easy and instant now as well.

----------


## davesah1

oops on the little protocol I had a.c.e. are for BP dont know why I always mix them up cholesterol meds. 
Anyway, nothing major to report.

----------


## davesah1

very slight strength gains, find it hard to sleep before 12:30 PM but I have time for a two hour nap mid day so its fine. 

I can "taste" the NPP a little after I shoot it ever so slightly if that makes sense. 

Had a pretty interesting conversation with my buddy on why he stopped powerlifting and got more into bodybuilding. He was telling me he went to watch these powerlifters (can't recall the exact details atm, or names but I can find out later today). 

Basically he was saying when they eat their orals they like to eat a dbol , an anadrol , and say a superdrol one day and switch everyday to keep their "receptors popping" and didn't use AI's because they liked the water weight and getting bitch tits was something you just got nolva to stop. 

I think the most interesting part was him watching them squat and him asking the man filming why the fck they need a spotter for 500 pounds when they can squat 1,000 pounds or so. "Sometimes they just pass out so they're their to grab the weight." "Sometimes it happens three times or so." I saw the dudes nose bleeding in one of his videos. So basically they just let their BP get to high that they pass out from exercising several times before maxing? That's pretty fcked up.

----------


## Mr.BB

Looking thick Dave!

But plz put some underwear on next pics lol

----------


## kelkel

> Looking thick Dave!
> 
> But plz put some underwear on next pics lol



And I hope you've cleaned the counter and emptied the trash from the prior pic.

----------


## davesah1

219 Pounds. Buddy gave me Novolin from Walmart, gonna supplement arms day with a shot of 4IU's. No problems the first time. I don't really mind the whole no fat and protein and carb thing for 7 hours or so.

Pants on.

Missed 6 Days last week due to playing tackle football and smashing heads with someone.

----------


## davesah1

damn the definition on .jpg's sucks compared to smart phones ha.

----------


## davesah1

wow insulin is awesome. Gonna use 4IU daily.

----------


## davesah1

oops forgot about this. So since I said I was basicall a fat shit from doing nothing all summer I decided to do a recomp type cycle and still put on some nice size. I'm currently sitting at a pretty damn similar BF than I was my last cycle at 203. This time I am 213. I havent slashed sodium and started drinking 2 gallons a day this time. Got about 3 weeks left. I'm chillin. Cholesterol went down from 340 to 260 after hopping on this cycle and just merely cleaning up my diet, exercising, and losing a good amount of BF.... Im not gonna take the meds but rather see if it continues to nomralize post blast when I cruise on test again.

----------


## davesah1



----------


## davesah1

Don't know some pics upload sideways, yet they arent on my phone. If I can change that lmk. I'll have to get one of my back and legs one I buzz the fuckers this weekend. Peace bros.

P.S.
Overall, weight down from 228-230 to 212.5 (average b/w where it fluctuates right now). Strength going up, significantly. Looking leaner and leaner. I added 40mcgs of IGF -1 so that may be it. I'm a fan.

----------


## Mr.BB

Looking good, but I read cholesterol at 340 and 260?? Is this bloodwork fasted?

----------


## davesah1

Nah. It was not fasted. It was mid day. I'm going to assume it's the trenbolone as my older bloodworm off trenbolone (before the 340 total fat ass days last summer) was 189 total. Then again 197 total. I wonder if letro is what's beating up the HDL levels keeping them around 10 right now and 40 cruising.

----------


## Mr.BB

Dave, mid day cholesterol values are useless. You need 12 hour fast or else is a waste of money to take that test. 

Didn't they told you about it at the lab??

----------


## davesah1

No they did not. I always thought you dont eat for blood sugar or something related to diabetes since my father fasts but is also diabetic. 

They literally did not tell me this at all. They just ask "did you eat today?" I said yes and they said ok. 

How significant is the difference when fasted? 
Thank you. I will get another one done next month fasted.

Is it just a generally good rule of thumb to be fasted for bloodwork? 
Are there tests where I would want to eat food before I get done?

----------


## < <Samson> >

Look into the "lowering cholesterol" thread on here

I follow it to a T & my cholesterol is in check year round even while on low tren

----------


## davesah1

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uhrbrfdvyc..._1049.mov?dl=0

----------


## davesah1



----------


## davesah1

WHere I sit now after battling GI issues, potential IBS, and now have super low LDL cholsterol and low vitamind D but I forgot to take it with things being so hectic. I can barely eat after heavy lifts because of the hiatal hernia and just hiccups and spasm if I do try and eat bodybuilder type meal. 

To To if off I have hyperactive thyroid? I tried T3 two weeks ago and dididnt want to lose weight so I stopped it just helped with the fatigue while I kicked to PPI's and went the more wholistic route to refllux

On Test 500 (E)
Tren 200 (E)

Ive run way crazier cycles in the past now sure what i going on exactly.

----------

